# Vapour Mountain - Two brand new Juices and Subox Mini kits back in stock!



## Oupa (16/9/15)

We have the Black Subox Mini kits back in stock. Grab them here: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/new/kangertech-subox-mini-kit/

Then we are proud to announce our two brand new flavours. We have tested and retested and have finally settled on the perfect recipes for these two amazing true to nature juices. It gives us great pleasure to introduce:

*Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquid - Melons*

Refreshing combination of honeydew and sweet melons. The perfect juicy summer treat!




*Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquid - Guava
*
The best guava e-liquid you will ever vape… This sweet tropical fruit with its unique flavour is unlike any other fruit on earth. You will have to vape it to believe it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## hyphen (16/9/15)

mmmmmm guava !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (16/9/15)

Oupa said:


> We have the Black Subox Mini kits back in stock. Grab them here: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/new/kangertech-subox-mini-kit/
> 
> Then we are proud to announce our two brand new flavours. We have tested and retested and have finally settled on the perfect recipes for these two amazing true to nature juices. It gives us great pleasure to introduce:
> 
> ...


Hi @Oupa what are te PG/VG ratios on these?


----------



## Oupa (16/9/15)

Our standard is still 60PG/40VG to cater for the broader customer base. But when you place your order, you can ask for any ratio you want by typing it in the comments box on checkout.

I am currently using the Guava at 30PG/70VG in a Goblin Mini and it is almost getting as much attention as my REO with VM4... and that says a lot!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (16/9/15)

Hi @Oupa
These flavours sound great
That guava one is making me excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/9/15)

Ooh melons, I have to try this!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (18/9/15)

Thanks for all the orders so far guys! Please be so kind and write a quick review on our new juices here when you have tried them.


----------



## Daniel Saaiman (18/9/15)

I'll also have to try the guava!! ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fresh-prince (8/8/16)

I have recently start vaping and dis browse a few times on tue vape mountain liquid page.......such a big variety of flavours but i have a question. ......what nicotine level should i get to taste the flavour but still give me the throat hit....AM using a kenger subox mini....



Please advise


----------



## Silver (8/8/16)

fresh-prince said:


> I have recently start vaping and dis browse a few times on tue vape mountain liquid page.......such a big variety of flavours but i have a question. ......what nicotine level should i get to taste the flavour but still give me the throat hit....AM using a kenger subox mini....
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise



Difficult to say @fresh-prince - because each person is different.
For example, on that kit i vape about 12mg to 14mg but i like my throat hit
I would suggest you probably try 9mg or 6mg to start - and see if its too strong or weak - then adjust accordingly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## fresh-prince (8/8/16)

Ohk silver...


I must ma buy me a 6mg and 12mg and see which on is best.....

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flava (9/8/16)

And if you mix 6 and 12 together 50/50 split you should have 9mg . I did this for a while.


----------

